# Bestie reports?



## Jesse E. (Jul 31, 2017)

I think they’ll start heading in. Only one way to find out! You could check out the Platte as well. It seems like the Coho are closer to running than the Kings this year.


----------



## Hook_n_cook (Mar 29, 2017)

Headed up labor day weekend camping on the betsie. With this weather we're bringing a boat to try jigging/trolling. Some of the ramps look a little troublesome by platte you guys usually run from Frankfort?


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Jesse E. said:


> I think they’ll start heading in. Only one way to find out! You could check out the Platte as well. It seems like the Coho are closer to running than the Kings this year.


Yeah I want to make 2 trips this year we are coming up from down state. We going on the 21 to the 24. But I'd like to get some fresh ones. We plan on bringing the boat that week for coho out in Platt bay!


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Anyone out trying it yet any reports at all I'm getting anxious! Supposed to leave Sunday night till Wednesday. But if there's no dam fish in the river I may wait instead of taking time off work


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Bestie lake was loaded up last night and this morning. Rained heavy last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Well hopefully they go in river and don't shoot straight up


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

There’s fishable numbers in nw rivers currently. Always take the fishing trip for what it is. You never can plan for Mother Nature to cooperate but only one can prepare for it. Good luck go get em!


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

I get that for sure. I don't get to go hardly exp now with a 8 month old boy and a prego wife. So I just wanna make it count lol


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

This is the weekend!

BRING ON THE SLAMMING SALMON!

see you at the spots we all love 

oh yeah....


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

Kangbang 2020!


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Scott Hogan said:


> I get that for sure. I don't get to go hardly exp now with a 8 month old boy and a prego wife. So I just wanna make it count lol


I get that, having to young boys myself I’ve always took what I can get. Now as they get older I bring with more. I’ll see if I can get them both salmon this September. First need my fill....


----------



## Outdoorsman1997 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good to hear some numbers in the lake! Anyone hear if they made their way into the river last night with the cooler temperature?


----------



## Scott Hogan (Aug 27, 2020)

nighttime said:


> I get that, having to young boys myself I’ve always took what I can get. Now as they get older I bring with more. I’ll see if I can get them both salmon this September. First need my fill....


Man that's awesome I hope you guys wack em ! I can't wait to have my little outdoors men with me going fishing and hunting! Good luck brother go get em. Also thanks for the info


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Headed to the Betsie this evening. We will see how long I can stand the combat fishing. If I get tired of it, I will head to my home rivers with fewer fish and anglers.


----------



## Outdoorsman1997 (Jan 5, 2014)

SkunkCity said:


> Headed to the Betsie this evening. We will see how long I can stand the combat fishing. If I get tired of it, I will head to my home rivers with fewer fish and anglers.


Good luck! Keep us posted on the fish or the combat chaos whichever comes first


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kang bang 2020


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Someone decided it was a good idea to kang bang the fireball last night


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Someone decided it was a good idea to kang bang the fireball last night


Typically turns out to be a bad idea....


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

It was a VERY VERY bad idea!! Peaked too early


----------



## nick51786 (Jan 14, 2011)

I found something Last night At the river that I’m thinking someone would want back , let me know what it is and where you lost it and I’ll get it back to you


----------

